# Installing EPSON Color 3000 PPD on 10.5 Leopard



## Tennant (Nov 12, 2007)

Have just upgraded from Tiger to Leopard, but I can no longer access the print driver for our EPSON Stylus Color 3000 using the Epson StylusRIP. I can see the RIP server ok and it has installed as a printer. However neither of the two PPDs it finds (Gutenprint v5.1.3 and Gimp-Print v5.0.0-beta2) work...I think these are the native drivers rather than Postscript!

I have a copy of the PPD from the 10.4 installation (EPSON StylusCOLOR3000 v3010.106) but cannot install it. Regardless of where I put it when I try and select it with Driver>Other, it is always greyed out even though all the other PPDs are ok. Have even tried compressing it into a .gz file but it is still greyed out.

The only difference I can see is the file permissions, all the other .gz files have a Read&write permission for both "System" and "Admin", whereas my driver doesn't. However I can find no way to assign these users to my PPD file. This of course may be completely irrevelant. In fact if I copy my PPD to the desktop plus some of the other gz files from Library>Printers>PPDs>Contents>Resources, they lose the System and Admion users, yet I can still select those drivers but not mine!

Any ideas much appreciated!

Tennant


----------



## Tennant (Nov 14, 2007)

Have created a temporary workaround...have brought an old Mac back into service with Tiger 10.4 running on it that hapilly lets me install the correct PPD. I then share that printer on the network and all the 10.5 machines can print via the 10.4 mac to the rip server to the SC3000. Not exactly an elegant solution, and not very energy efficient having another Mac switched on all day just to spool the ocassional print file.

If anyone has suggestions for the correct solution, they'll be much appreciated.

Tennant


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you called Epson?  Not a free call, but they do know what they're talking about.


----------



## Tennant (Nov 22, 2007)

SGilbert said:


> Have you called Epson?  Not a free call, but they do know what they're talking about.



Yes, but they just say the Color 3000 isn't currently supported on 10.5 and refuse to speculate on why the PPD is greyed out.

Tennant


----------



## Tennant (Nov 22, 2007)

Despite both Epson and Apple's technical support saying that there is no solution under OS X 10.5, I have got it working!

The problem was that the Mac version of the PPD file contains some illegal characters (as confirmed using the PPD checker at www.cups.org). The solution therefore was to use the Windows NT version of the PPD file from the EPSON StylusRip CD...Leopard happily accepts this and everything is now printing perfectly (when I saw perfectly, I mean the same as 10.4...there are still positioning issues with InDesign CS3, but that's another story!)

Tennant


----------



## jfraz3129 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am having the same problem.  So I figured I would give it a shot.  I don't have the CD so I downloaded the NT version form Epson' web site.  But how do I extract the PPD from a .exe file?


----------



## Tennant (Feb 14, 2008)

jfraz3129 said:


> I am having the same problem.  So I figured I would give it a shot.  I don't have the CD so I downloaded the NT version form Epson' web site.  But how do I extract the PPD from a .exe file?



The PPD file is just a text file on the CD.

Tennant


----------



## jfraz3129 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would you be so kind as to email me that text file?  Otherwise, I am thinking of  either reverting to Tiger or buying an old mac just to print from.  I really don't have the money for that.  Thanks.  jfrazier33@mac.om


----------



## One Bad Ant (Feb 18, 2008)

Tennant said:


> Despite both Epson and Apple's technical support saying that there is no solution under OS X 10.5, I have got it working!



Congratulations.  I just upgraded to Leopard and my 3000 is idle at the moment.  Would you mind sharing the file you mentioned and some instructions on its installation?  It would be greatly appreciated.  My email address is thevoys@telusplanetnet.net

Thank you.


----------



## Amaronee (Feb 21, 2008)

Tennant said:


> Despite both Epson and Apple's technical support saying that there is no solution under OS X 10.5, I have got it working!
> 
> The problem was that the Mac version of the PPD file contains some illegal characters (as confirmed using the PPD checker at www.cups.org). The solution therefore was to use the Windows NT version of the PPD file from the EPSON StylusRip CD...Leopard happily accepts this and everything is now printing perfectly (when I saw perfectly, I mean the same as 10.4...there are still positioning issues with InDesign CS3, but that's another story!)
> 
> Tennant





jfraz3129 said:


> I am having the same problem.  So I figured I would give it a shot.  I don't have the CD so I downloaded the NT version form Epson' web site.  But how do I extract the PPD from a .exe file?





Tennant said:


> The PPD file is just a text file on the CD.
> 
> Tennant




Tennant,
You are clearly ahead of the rest of us. Can you send the PPD file with info on how to achieve this workaround?  My original Epson RIP disc is so old, it's pre-NT-- it's for Windows '95/'98 and Mac 3.0. I'd love to be able to use my Stylus Color 3000 with Leopard. I'm dianne@mindspring.com. Many thanks.


----------



## Riccardocasoli (Feb 22, 2008)

Can you or anybody tell me if the original EPSON SC3000 Driver (epson10860.dmg) can work on Leopard?


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 22, 2008)

The Epson Stylus COLOR 3000 is supported by *Gutenprint*. Its original vendor-supplied driver is advertised by Epson as not compatible with Leopard. The printer is not among those listed by Epson as having a Leopard driver in development. Go with *Gutenprint*.


----------



## yhenfacs (Feb 27, 2008)

Amaronee said:


> Tennant,
> You are clearly ahead of the rest of us. Can you send the PPD file with info on how to achieve this workaround?  My original Epson RIP disc is so old, it's pre-NT-- it's for Windows '95/'98 and Mac 3.0. I'd love to be able to use my Stylus Color 3000 with Leopard. I'm dianne@mindspring.com. Many thanks.



Hi! I have the same problem with you with my Epson Stylus Color 3000 on Mac OS X Leopard. I really appreciate and very thankfull with your help. Can you you please help me on how to work it out?


Sincerely,
yhenfacs


----------



## redsoxrebel (Mar 2, 2008)

I am right in the same spot as the rest of you. I am having problems with wireless printing on 10.5.2 $ the Epson RX595. If you are mailing a solution to anyone, please include me! kchok@mac.com. Many thanks, Karen


----------



## seckybra (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi  I just bought leopard but am waiting to upgrade.  I have a silk screen shop and use epson 3000 to output all my films. I cannot work without this printer! but would love to use leopard... Could someone please post the instructions for downloading and installing the correct PPD file?  I'll give you a free T-Shirt or Hoodie!!!


----------



## seckybra (Mar 3, 2008)

Just to save someone a reply.. the gutenprint driver is terrible..


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 3, 2008)

*PrintFab* is a suite of commercial _CUPS_ drivers. The suite is available as a free download with a 30-day free trial. *PrintFab* supports your printer. You may find it here.


----------



## tadpole (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi There, i am in the same situation with regards printing from The Epson Stylus color 3000. I was running a G4 with OSX10.3.9 for ages and when i finally got the chance to get a new machine it never occurred to me that i wouldn't be able to use the printer. I am completely non technical and while i understand the gist of your post I am at a loss as how to achieve it. Can you help me please? I would be extremely grateful. Thanks


----------



## macanix (Apr 8, 2008)

@Tennant: Which PPD was it? Could you please be more specific?
  EP_30003.PPD or EP_STPH3.PPD ? 
(I'm assuming its the EP_30003.PPD as the EP_STPH3.PPD might be the Epson Stylus Photo)

I am not sure if Epson would like me posting the file and if there are any legal issues. But I have the PPD dated from 3/17/1999 off the last Stylus Rip CD update 1.3 (Version 4.10 MAC and Version 2.02 for Win95/98/NT)


----------



## skunk (Apr 11, 2008)

I have just downloaded the Gutenprint 5.2 drivers, and my Epson SC3000 is now working fine on an Intel Mac using 10.5.2. Just a little tweaking needed to saturate the colours.


----------



## d.mantic (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice work Tennant! Not sure if you're still around but if you feel like helping me out I'd love a copy of the NT ppd: jim at datamantic.com

Thanks!


----------



## seckybra (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's something I found on another Forum.
I haven't reinstalled Leopard to try it yet.
I can't afford to have my Epson 3000 down for any time right now.
maybe someone out there could try it and report back!

* Solution is at bottom of page..

http://www.techsupportforum.com/alt...port/221461-leopard-problem-epson-3000-a.html


----------



## mherman (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi!
I have the same problem with my Epson Stylus Color 3000 on Mac OS X Leopard.
Could you email me the correct PPD file? marc@artefact.be
Thank you!


----------



## seckybra (Jun 26, 2009)

I am in the same situation..  could you please send me the windows PPD file?
I need to update to leopard for accounting software but really need to use my epson 3000.  info@olympiascreen.com.   Using anther computer seems like a waste.


----------

